
Show HN: A Hacker News for DevOps Projects - derfabianpeter
https://devops-projects.de/
======
jacobedawson
At first glance above the fold I'm not sure what the site does - I think it
would make sense to hit people with your value prop straight away - "an
interactive DevOps Board" doesn't tell me exactly what value I will be getting
by using the site.

~~~
derfabianpeter
Fully agree. Still not sure what it will do in the end entirely but I'll
outline its current functionality better.

For now, it scrapes DevOps Projects (actual jobs you can apply to) from
multiple sites and broadcasts each new (and valid) project to the
Slack/Telegram Subscribers.

Additionally, you can send the same Bot that informs you about new projects
arbitrary URLs (that should be in the same "domain" [aka "DevOps"]) and saves
them as a "Ressource". Resources, like projects, will be broadcasted to
subscribers.

When subscribing, you can act (up-/downvote) on the links the Bot sends you.

In the end, I personally use it for 2 things:

\- I want to know about latest DevOps jobs (mostly freelance projects) that
might be interesting to apply to without parsing mails/sites manually. I just
get notified once my favorite job-boards publish a new offering \- I want to
save/share DevOps related Links somehow. It's actually what I use HackerNews
for pretty often (stying up to date with latest tools/trends/...). Ideally a
kind of dynamic, topic-centric (DevOps) and "curated" (Upvotes) Knowledge-Base
evolves out of it.

Slack and Telegram come in handy for me as I don't want to use another App for
this. You simply broker information through the bot and save/display it
somehow so actions can be applied to the information. I wanted this to work
without the need to register additional accounts or use dedicated tools. Put
simply, I want to combine the simple and high-quality way of accumulating
knowledge that HackerNews imposes with a more modern workflow to act (e.g. "I
only want to forward an URL I find interesting/important and leave tagging,
etc to the machine").

------
verdverm
Looks more like a job board, does not resemble HN

~~~
derfabianpeter
Yes, the headline was a bit over the top ;) The HackerNews Part (assembling
useful information on the DevOps topic) is WIP and currently on the end of the
site. I guess this will go into the direction of a resource-board for DevOps-
stuff (be it projects, tools, repos, links, ...) that works with user
contributions and curation in the spirit of HackerNews to produce quality
content people can act on. WIP :) Thanks for the feedback!

------
zufallsheld
Nice, exactly my niche. Does it support filtering for part/full-time and
remote only jobs?

~~~
derfabianpeter
I'm on it. I implemented the Scraping part in the beginning and didn't work on
it as much since then because I wanted to Bot-Functionality to complement my
workflow for acquiring and acting on this information first.

I guess some of the next steps on the Roadmap will be advanced scraping of
projects for tags (e.g. 'terraform', 'kubernetes', etc) and ofc flags like 'x%
Remote' or 'fulltime'. Filtering by this info can then be done on the site or
by subscribing to only a subset of projects through the Telegram/Slack bot.

